# Erste Hilfe wie weiter ?



## Gromer (14. November 2008)

Hallo Leute ich habe den Froststoff Verband auf Grau den man beim Großmeister kriegt wo kann ich den jetzt die nächste Stufe lernen oder muss man jetzt ein Buch wieder holen bzw. kaufen . Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe


P.S. Ich bin Horde


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. November 2008)

das 1. Hilfe Buch für den Schweren Frostverband ist bei jemanden in der Gilde gedroppt und BoP ich denke nicht dass es einen Händler dafür gibt.


----------



## santos19 (18. November 2008)

Nein es gibt keinen Lehrer dafür. Das Rezept für den schweren Froststoffverband ist ein Worldrandomdropp.

http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=39152


----------



## superbernhard (18. November 2008)

bitte genauer erklären ,,,   wann und wo ist das zu bekommen ..
gruss bernhard


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. November 2008)

superbernhard schrieb:


> bitte genauer erklären ,,,   wann und wo ist das zu bekommen ..
> gruss bernhard



einfach den link vom vorposter klicken und unter kommentare nachsehen. ist nicht schwer..

 #5 Draist um 15. November  
Bewertung: 13   Das Ding drop in Zul'Drak! Einfach n paar Mobs killen... Hab den ersten da umgehaun und hatte das Rezept!

wird so sein wie die kochrezepte..
es gibt 3 worddropps und ich habe nach 1 stunde normalem questen alle 3 gehabt.


----------



## Mindista (19. November 2008)

superbernhard schrieb:


> bitte genauer erklären ,,,   wann und wo ist das zu bekommen ..
> gruss bernhard



worldrandomdrop, das wort ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.

irgendwo, irgendwann, rein zufällig.

ich hab das buch in drachenöde beim questen gedroppt bekommen. andere finden es in instanzen, andere beim grinden....


----------



## superbernhard (19. November 2008)

thx


----------



## Alexiou (19. November 2008)

Da die Vorposts ungenau sind schreibe ich mal wo es zu 100% dropt^^

5x (also für jeden Grp-Mate) dropt es zu 100% in der Feste Drak´Tharon direkt beim ersten Trash!

Mfg Alexiou


----------



## little Vulkan (26. November 2008)

Sry vorab für die Frage, ich bin gerade mit Level 68 im heulenden Fjord angekommen und Frage mich wie ich den normalen Frostverband lernen kann. Suchfunktion brachte leider nichts.

Gibt es einen Leher dafür, oder ist es wie der schwere Frostverband ein Rundomdropp ????

Danke vorab für die Auskunft.


----------



## Thaielb (26. November 2008)

little schrieb:


> Sry vorab für die Frage, ich bin gerade mit Level 68 im heulenden Fjord angekommen und Frage mich wie ich den normalen Frostverband lernen kann. Suchfunktion brachte leider nichts.
> 
> Gibt es einen Leher dafür, oder ist es wie der schwere Frostverband ein Rundomdropp ????



Red doch einfach mal mit der Lehrerin, die unten am Hafen, in der Nähe des Feuers herumläuft. Die erklärt Dir alles.


----------



## little Vulkan (26. November 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Daumen hoch


----------



## santos19 (26. November 2008)

Alexiou schrieb:


> Da die Vorposts ungenau sind schreibe ich mal wo es zu 100% dropt^^
> 
> 5x (also für jeden Grp-Mate) dropt es zu 100% in der Feste Drak´Tharon direkt beim ersten Trash!
> 
> Mfg Alexiou


 wohl kaum alexiou, ich wahr schon so oft in der ini und bei mir is dat bis jetzt bloß 3 mal gedropt also nix da mit 100 %


----------

